# Judging and Results...



## lesofprimus (Nov 17, 2010)

They are coming guys... The last 2 Builds, D-Day and Cold War/Armor at Kursk are being processed and put together as we speak... I've spoken to the other Judges and have offered up my services to coordinate and tabulate the scoring, which we seem to have agreed upon...

I've gotten several score sheets from the other Judges, waiting on a couple, and then I'll get the results out as soon as possible...

Thanks for being so patient with us fellas...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2010)

Great news Dan and thanks to you and the judges for your efforts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Nae worries mate, take all the time that you need fellas...! I sure wouldn't like to swap with yous!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Forum members, I sincerely apologize for I am one of the judges that have not been responsive to your fantastic builds. I wish to ensure you that judging your entries is not a trivial task and frankly is rather harrowing. Recognizing the amount of effort each and every one of you have put forth for your entries, I will speak for other judges and state that making an assessment of your builds amongst your peers is not taken lightly nor considered trivial. Judging your entries requires review, re-reviews and rethinking those reviews. Frankly the class of modeling in each category deserves such second guessing... for each modeler makes a judge reconsider rankings based upon some rather phenomenal skills.

So in summary, our findings are coming shortly thanks to the great effort of Les. And we appreciate your submittals.

Well done to all.


----------

